# Appollo... Good Bye to an old friend.



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

I put down my old boy today, Appollo had cancer in his mouth that came on very quickly, he was pushing 14 and has been with me since he was 6 weeks old. He competed and titled in many different sports to include APPDA, ASR, K9 Pro Sports, SchH, SDA, PSA, was a decent duck retriever (without a soft mouth, yet hell he enjoyed it) loved running rabbits or hogs and was a phenomenal family companion. Appollo will be dearly missed, he brought a life time of loving memories and only one moment of sadness. 


Just figured I would let those who knew him, however briefly for some and a life time for others that his body is no longer with us…..


Appollo's greatest joy was my two children, Aspen and Bryce. 











Love Ya Old Boy! 


Rest In Peace… Give em Hell where ever you may be…


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

So sorry for your loss  Hope the nice memories will be a comfort.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wayne Dodge said:


> I put down my old boy today, Appollo had cancer in his mouth that came on very quickly, he was pushing 14 and has been with me since he was 6 weeks old. He competed and titled in many different sports to include APPDA, ASR, K9 Pro Sports, SchH, SDA, PSA, was a decent duck retriever (without a soft mouth, yet hell he enjoyed it) loved running rabbits or hogs and was a phenomenal family companion. Appollo will be dearly missed, he brought a life time of loving memories and only one moment of sadness.
> 
> 
> Just figured I would let those who knew him, however briefly for some and a life time for others that his body is no longer with us…..
> ...



"Appollo will be dearly missed, he brought a life time of loving memories and only one moment of sadness. "

This is what I try very hard to focus on, Wayne. The life we were allowed to share with each other is what matters .... not the final moment.

I'm sorry. But I can tell you brought each other joy.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, Wayne. RIP Appollo.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. 
Like a lot of people around here, I have an old dog too, who's time is coming. I know it won't be a nice day. I feel for you


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

Appollo, rest in peace.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss.
RIP Appollo
:sad:


----------



## Mike Ritland (Apr 11, 2009)

I can say that I have had the pleasure of spending several months with him, and he was a real pleasure to be around. Such a complete and well rounded companion, devoted and loyal to the whole Dodge family. He will be truly missed and forever remembered. You and your family have given him a long , happy and fulfilled life. One that you all should find comfort in his passing. 
RIP Appollo.....
There is a meaty bone waiting for you on the other side


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

My condolences Wayne. RIP Appollo


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Wayne, I met Apollo for the first time about 2 years ago in Ocala. He was 12 then and worked, looked, and acted like a 7 year old dog. He was definately a very well rounded dog for sure. I know you're gonna miss him man, nothing we can say will change that. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

When I first posted my condolences, I somehow missed that picture you posted, which is so beautiful I just had to say something. Looking at that picture leaves no doubt he knew how deeply loved and cherished he was by your whole family, and obviously, the feeling was mutual.

RIP Appollo


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. I believe that while the physical body passes on, the spirit is still alive, well and present. When you think of him or something reminds you of him, it is the spirit saying "hello, I'm still here. don't forget me." Hope you find strength in the memories of your good times together.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Wayne , I know as well as others on this forum what you and your family is going through. These times are hard. I feel your pain and I'm sorry. RIP Go and meet your lineage. They are as proud of you as the ones you left here.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> .... that picture you posted, which is so beautiful I just had to say something. Looking at that picture leaves no doubt he knew how deeply loved and cherished he was by your whole family, and obviously, the feeling was mutual. ...


That picture is indeed a moving and beautiful one.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

What a gorgeous boy...he'll be waiting for you and the kiddos one day. So sorry for your loss, Wayne.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. He obviously had a great life, RIP Appollo.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family, he will be missed, it's easy to see he was loved.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

very sad to hear , he sounded like a great dog !


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks and sounds like a great dog, RIP.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Wayne so sorry for you loss of a good GSD, May he rest in peace with the rest of the working dogs, I heard good things about him and how he was one of few true ones for his breed.


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Wayne, I remember taking bites from him at Jan's place in Bradenton many years ago.
RIP Apollo


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_Appollo was such a good boy, he was much more than just an animal, more than just a German Shepherd, more than just a dog- he was part of a family, he was a loyal companion, a fearless competitor and a perfect guardian and friend to Aspen and Bryce, Wayne and Jamie. He will be missed. 

and especially to Aspen...... I know this is especially difficult for you, but even though Appollo was sick, he stayed strong so he could make the trip back home with you - he is in Heaven now and will be watching over you and keeping you and all the family safe no matter where you are - he wouldn't want you to be sad, but would rather see you smile, so when you start to feel sad and miss him and it hurts, try to think of all the silly and funny things he did and all the happy times you shared with him and keep on loving him, like he loves you-that will make him feel happy.

RIP Appollo.....you will be missed, but not forgotten 
_


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

RIP Appollo! 
It never gets any easier no matter how many time we loose a dog, be it a family member, side kick, buddy, training partner, competition partner or that perfect dog that was all the above. 
Now it's time to remember all the great times you had together!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Wayne,

So sorry for you loss. He lived a full life which is awesome to read about. Thanks for the picture especially. Nothing like seeing a gorgeous GSD demonstrating that aspect of their character that I most hold near and dear. It takes time. Just keep looking at pics like those and thinking of all the great memories.

Terrasita


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

very sorry for you loss
sure wish i had met him
beautiful picture to help remember him (not that you need on tho)


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Good by for now Appollo, You where a great boy, we train with wayne on weekly basis ,always brought the wife dog and kids ,was a really great dog. watched Him compete many times thru the years, time come to take a rest at Rainbow bridge ,Pain free, RIP big Boy.


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank You all for your comments, my daughter Aspen who is now nine took it very hard and has enjoyed reading through the thread.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Appollo had his beloved family to help him pass on with peace and dignity: a true blessing.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

I feel for you and your family.

I know your pain all too well.

Better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.

Hang in there.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

I have never met either of you ,but the moving tribute and that picture bought a tear to my eye.
Only those of us who are lucky enough to have shared our lives with a true working dog of character can appreciate the loss.
I had my beloved KNPV Bouvier cremated and told my wife if I check out, he is to be placed with me.I cant stand the thought of eternity without a good dog.
All the Best.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. Your memories will keep him in your heart forever.

RIP Appollo.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Wright said:


> ... I had my beloved KNPV Bouvier cremated and told my wife if I check out, he is to be placed with me.I cant stand the thought of eternity without a good dog.
> All the Best.





“If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went.” 
― Will Rogers


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry Wayne. Really sucks, it seems by about 6 years old you have the perfect dog who knows what is acceptable in daily life but the remaining time is so short! Good looking dog!


----------



## Lee May (Jan 8, 2012)

So sorry for your Loss Remember the great times!! I never met you or your boy but I'm sure he was one hellvea dog! RIP. Peace


----------



## Shelly Timmerman (Apr 5, 2009)

Wayne, so sorry to hear about your loss of Appollo...I remember the day we had the photo shoot for that photo and how very much it was obvious that he adored his family, and was adored by them. 
I'm glad you have the photos and if I have others of him that you'd like, please let me know!

"It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them.
And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart.
If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog,
and I will become as generous and loving as they are.”
- Anonymous


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Wayne - Just noticed this thread so sorry for your loss. 

I remember the trial in Ocala when I was taking pictures while you were about to perform a recall and Appollo dialed in on me.....it was as he was just waiting on me to make a move. Thankfully you noticed and hesitated before calling him and allowed me to step a side and turn away. It was one of those Oh Shit moments!

RIP Appollo


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I am truly sorry for your loss. I just went through this last month for the first time ever. I had him from 5 weeks to 13 years. He was my 1st dream come true. 

I keep imagining my Bronco with perfect health running after anything that resembles a ball. 

Your Apollo is a beautiful dog, and I am sure he is running with all the other fury angels.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

maybe a little corny but this made me think of a very touching moment i had with a dog.....
i have had to suffer thru these losses and it never gets any easier with experience

many years back i had a dog that lived pretty long...14 years
one afternoon i was on the sofa and she jumped up with me ... gave me a weird look ... kinda spaced out ... laid her head on my lap and within maybe a couple mins i knew she was dying ... just went out like that, almost like she was going to sleep 
- yeah it was traumatic and it gets me a little watery just thinking about it again, but ever since that time i've wished that's how they could all pass on; guess i was lucky ..... unfortunately, that rarely happens :-(

sorry for your loss


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

Wayne & Family,

Is it not the greatest to feel such a loss? It hurts but yet we feel so blessed to have this mixture of emotions running through our hearts, as if Appollo is in there chasing a bird, a rabbit or a ball. Without those wonderful moments that created memories, he would of been just another dog. Nothing special. But, you and your loving family know better as he became, like alot of our pets, part of the family. May those "moments" comfort you all in this difficult time of your loss and may your heart heal knowing that Appollo is truly free from any pain or discomfort. I am sure he misses you guys too!!! Peace...TomCat


----------



## Trace Sims (Oct 9, 2009)

Wayne I just saw this and wanted to send my sincere condolences to you and your family. I know Appollo was a loved companion and a great friend and protector to Aspen and Bryce. I hope for as many good years and fond memories of my girl as you had with her grand-father. Let Aspen and Bryce know they did a great job getting Baylee ready for children in her new family. 

I wish you well.


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Trace and everyone else... Thank You for your words, we appreciate them.


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

I don't know you or your dog, but from one dog guy to another- may I offer my condolences? Appollo sounds like he was an outstanding dog.


----------

